
Show HN: Subs – subscriptions tracker app - vladeku
https://apps.apple.com/us/app/subs-your-subscriptions/id1499253615
======
vladeku
The current reality is that each of us has many subscriptions to different
services now. Streaming movies, TV shows, music, games, our favorite apps with
a subscription. I've created an app where you can gather all your
subscriptions together, keep track of their costs, and get notifications about
the next payment in advance.

How often have you had a trial period of a subscription, used it. But in the
end you didn't like the service, and you forgot to cancel the subscription and
spent the money? This will not happen again! In Subs, if you specify that your
subscription has a trial period, then 1 day before the payment you will
receive a notification and can unsubscribe in time.

In addition, you can add regular payments to Subs, such as payment for your
apartment, internet, mobile phone, support for your favorite podcast on the
Patreon. And a nice chart will show you how much you spend on subscriptions
every month.

Subs has become a handy tool for me and I really hope you like it too! I will
be happy to receive any feedback and suggestions on how to make Subs the best
tool to control your subscriptions.

